# I'm a bored C# newbee programmer. Help me help you help me!



## Condemnedtrack (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey, I'm still a newbee C# programmer. I'm looking for some more experience in there, but I'm having trouble coming up with ideas. So far I made my own To-Do list, http://sourceforge.net/projects/imgpaper/, an image board scraper (to download all image in an image board thread) and sone random assorted stuff.

So here's my question. Do you have a small idea you want to see implemented? A program written just for you? Post here, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## darkflame4 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, i only know little bit of C, perl and windows and unix scripting so i don't know what you can do in C#. But i'd like to have a program or something that shows me all the threads i've posted in, see all the posts in that thread, be able to see any new posts in that thread and be able to quick reply in that thread from the FA forums.


----------



## sushy (Sep 8, 2012)

I have learnt C#. One of the assignments we got in class was to make a picture viewer, a program in which you browse to an image file and open it and it displays it on a scrollable pane. 
This is just an idea, it is not something I want/need. XD


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 8, 2012)

In my youth, I built a Pokedex from scratch using c# and a few other things xD
As far as ideas go, in my old class we made a few basic games, like naughts and crosses, just using c# code, no direct x or anything like that


----------



## nrr (Sep 9, 2012)

Condemnedtrack said:


> So here's my question. Do you have a small idea you want to see implemented? A program written just for you? Post here, and I'll see what I can do.



What sort of development background do you have? Is C# your first and only language at this point?


----------

